
What is the cause of a huge interest in SWE interviews in December 2014? - abzaloid
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&q=google%20interview,facebook%20interview,microsoft%20interview,amazon%20interview
======
RickS
It's the movie "The Interview" on platforms that happen to also do a lot of
interviews themselves. False positive.

If you filter trends to just that week and look at related searches, it's very
clear.

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2788710/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2788710/)

~~~
ChuckMcM
The search engine equivalent of inter-modulation interference.

------
Yahivin
A movie titled "The Interview" which released in 2014.

